# Everquest Patcher



## davylou (Sep 30, 2006)

Help! Everquest patcher will not connect. Well, once in awhile if I let the splash screen undisturbed long enough it will magically start to the update and download process.

The game runs fine whenever I can get the patcher to work. The program becomes Non-responsive as soon as it opens, most the time the non responding Patcher will not close either. I have to reboot to try again, or I get the "patcher is already running" message.

I repeat, everything else on PC works fine, no connection or operational problems at all. the damned EQ Patcher just won't work. Sony has been no help.


----------



## rickphil9999 (Sep 7, 2008)

If you have a problem with the Everquest patcher taking inordinant amounts of time to connect or seeming to just go away until it finally times out, try disconnecting power to your router ( or wireless router ), wait a few seconds, then plug the router back in. After resetting mine in this way EQ patcher worked just fine.


----------

